# two Yashica J3



## WW2JAKE (Jun 17, 2016)

I have 2 Yashica J3 camera's I got pretty cheap. both have their own issues but I thought I'd show some comparisons between the 2 as they are the same model with the same lens, but with slight variations.

the older camera has a stuck self-timer, a stripped and jammed on battery compartment cap, possible focusing screen damage, and a sticky shutter release.

the newer camera has a damaged shutter, possible focusing screen damage, unreliable self-timer, and the lense has a stuck appeture.


First off the serial numbers

ones obviously much higher than the other. I'm assuming the lower number is older like most things. (if anyone knows the dates on these I'd love to know)




 




Next the shutter speed dials. slightly different as X is no longer its own setting. (older camera on the bottom)





The ASA dials are slightly different between them. (older on the right) also notice the older camera has a dent on the left side of the body.






and a top view, the older camera still with it's shoe. (older on bottom)






The older camera as said before has a dent on the left side, however the other has a dent on the right side





the older camera has a functioning shutter but the other is not in working order and needs to be repaired...





I think the focusing screens on both might be slightly damaged but I'm unsure at this point.

older:




Newer:




over all both are great looking but I'd like to have them both returned to working order.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 17, 2016)

I wouldn't bother get one off ebay that works, repair will cost many times what the cameras are worth 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jun 17, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I wouldn't bother get one off ebay that works, repair will cost many times what the cameras are worth
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


unfortunately the J3 is important for 2 reasons, first the Vietnam War correspondent display I bought them for, and because my uncle also carried one with him in Vietnam. I guess sometimes things are worth more to the individual than they are to everyone else


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2016)

Little tweaks and cosmetic updates during a particular camera model's run were common. Pretty much all the major manufacturers did this. Many of the changes were internal and not visible. Some changes were to improve the camera and some were to reduce cost of manufacture.


----------



## WW2JAKE (Jun 19, 2016)

compur said:


> Little tweaks and cosmetic updates during a particular camera model's run were common. Pretty much all the major manufacturers did this. Many of the changes were internal and not visible. Some changes were to improve the camera and some were to reduce cost of manufacture.


I just like comparison pictures, before and afters and those ones that show places from historical pictures before and after


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2016)

I like your pictures too. I'm a sucker for camera trivia.


----------

